# Deutsche Alternative zu infolinks.com?



## multimolti (14. März 2009)

Hallo!

Kennt jemand eine Alternative zu http://infolinks.com/ ? Diese Website integriert Werbe-Links auf der Website, wenn der User diese anklickt, wird er zur Seite des Werbenden weitergeleitet und der Besitzer der Originalwebsite bekommt ein bisschen Geld.
Infolink.com ist aber nur in Englisch, gibt es sowas auch für deutsche Websites?

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!


----------



## Flex (14. März 2009)

Das ganze nennt sich InText Ads und auf die Schnelle habe ich nur diesen Anbieter gefunden:
adpepper


----------



## multimolti (14. März 2009)

Vielen Dank dafür, aber irgendwie schaffe ich es nicht, mich bei adpepper zu registrieren. Auch bei kontera und vibrantmedia geht es nciht. (Ist es ein Zufall, dass die alle so gammlige Websites haben? Alle diese Werbedienste haben noch Seiten wie von vor 14 Jahren...).
Hat jemand andere Anbieter?


----------



## multimolti (14. März 2009)

Hmm, warum all die Werbe-Seiten so gammlig aussehen, habe ich geklärt  Mein Adblock-Plus hat einfach alles, was von z.B. kontera, adpepper oder vibrantmedia kommt, geblockt, daher auch kein CSS oder Grafiken.


----------

